# 36.5 lbs



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's a Pic of a nice coyote Derek called this past week-end------using Varmint inc call--The Sucker Punch--Derek is my cousin that was wounded in Aftganistan in 09---I posted His Hunts he went on with Jim Shocky and Jim Zumbo-[Wounded Warrior hunts]---#6 killed with this call--------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice looking yote there Skip, looks like a wildlife center in the background!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is a pretty one Skip ! Are you going to mount it ? Maybe you can talk your cousin into coming down for the Rondy, That would be pretty cool to meet him.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Derek, good stuff Skip.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a great coyote!!! Thanks for the picture.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Give Derek a big congrats from us Skip...And thank him again for his service and sacrifice.....And to you too Buddy !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice dog!!!! Congrats


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Good Looking Dog there Congrats! Derrick!!*


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

yes awesome dog and tell him we all thank thank you and hats off and heads bowed for his service


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Very nice coyote for sure. I like the back ground


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Good deal!!!! :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice looking dog,tell him congrats and thanks

i watch both those guys hunting shows,i bet i have seen the ones with your cousin on

i always try and watxh all the hunting shows with the wounded vets on.


----------

